

Robot Journalist Takes Pictures, Asks Questions, Publishes Online - kkleiner
http://singularityhub.com/2010/03/18/robot-journalist-takes-pictures-ask-questions-publishes-online/

======
pguerin
I don't buy this. Maybe in the future in 20-30 years, but definetly not now. I
got no idea where the prototype might be, but I don't see how you can build a
robot that writes articles without ambient intelligence... journalism cases
are really complex and you need a human intuition.

Maybe it would be great to collect information in a specialized case, but to
make an article out of it? It's a whole different story!

